# Support fuer Postgresql in PHP unter XAMPP unter Windows aktivieren



## Thomas Darimont (30. Juni 2006)

Hallo!

Um die Postgresql Unterstuetzung fuer den XAMPP (apache friends - xampp for windows) zu aktivieren, muss man die entsprechende Extension in der php.ini aktivieren. Dabei ist jedoch zu beachten, dass man die php.ini im %XAMPP_HOME%\apache\bin Verzeichnis editiert!!

Einfach nach  ;extension=php_pgsql.dll suchen und dort das Semikolon ";" entfernen.
Apache restarten und fertig 

Gruss Tom


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (24. August 2010)

Hallo,
wo finde ich den die php.ini unter XAMPP für MAC OS X?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Tim Bureck (24. August 2010)

Hi,

die geladene php.ini kannst du auf der phpinfo() Seite sehen. Dort gibt es recht weit oben einen Eintrag "Loaded Configuration File".

Best regards


----------

